# Should I Move to Guadalajara?



## HombreEPGDL

I am nearing retirement(May) and I have always wanted to move to GDL. I already have an apt there and have just returned from being there for 3 weeks. My doubts about living there 24/7 come from the current insecurity in Mexico. I realize that most of the violence is in the northern/border areas however I wonder if it will spread to GDL. Another factor is the contamination which caused my allergies to flare up and cause me to stay indoors most of the 3 weeks I was there. I realize no one can make this decision for me but I would like input as to how life is there year round as I only go down there every 2 months and for only 2weeks at a time.
Thanks for any information!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Pollution is worse during the winter in Guadalajara, due to the inversion. If you want cleaner air, you might consider Chapala, on the other side of the mountains, yet only an hour from Guadalajara Centro or half an hour from the airport.


----------



## Rodrigo84

The city is pretty polluted and there's been talk of adopting a hoy no circula system similar to what we have in Mexico City (I hope not).


----------



## joco69

Guadalajara is great for visiting or spending a night, however as pointed out by RVGRINGO, Chapala and environnement is a much better place to live. We got all the conveniences here, cultural and otherwise, even got a new Wal-Mart, Internet service is great, you like charity you got it, you like joining whatever group fancies you, we got it. And the very best is the climate, they call it paradise and I agree it is.


----------



## Hound Dog

Forget the naysayers. Move to Guadalajara, not the Lake Chapala area. Furthermore, move into the city in one of the centrally located colonias where you have excellent public transportation and access to the city´s cultural and entertainment/restaurant scene. While Lake Chapala is only about a 45 minute drive from Guadalajara, it is light years away culturally. There is a very large American and Canadian retirement community on the north shore of the lake which is an insufferable imitation of everything some of us dread about retirement communities in the U.S. If you move to the lake you will someday regret in all likelihood if you have even a modicum of an adventurous spirit.

The pollution as a distraction in nicer parts of the city is greatly exaggerated unless you suffer from some sort of ongoing and severe respiratory distress. Try Colonias such as Providencia or Chapalita. All-in-all, a beautiful and vibrant city easily negotiated in your private vehicle with many splendid parks and good restaurants.

By the way, while you see that I list Chiapas as my home state, we also maintain a home in the Chapala municipality near the lake. We have maintained that home for some eight years now and are not strangers to "lakeside". I am not saying "lakeside" is a bad place, just that, if living in a large, diverse and exciting city is your goal, "lakeside" may bore you to tears and you will find that occasional forays into the big city from Lake Chapala for its many nightime attractions are more of an arduous undertaking than you may think at first.

As for urban violence, there are fewer cities on earth where I have felt more secure than Guadalajara and I have lived in many large urban areas the world over. Any drug related violence that might occur in the city s unlikely to effect you one way or the other. Concerning your allergy problems,that could be a problem almost anywhere in Mexico during certain times of the year. You´ll need to consult with your physician on such a personal matter.


----------



## pedro

as one who suffers from allergies i can tell you that every time i venture into guad i show my symptoms which is not to the delight of anyone around me and me specifically.
the same happens to me in any large city prone to inversions.
when i get over the mountain from chapala i can see the brown dome over guad.
(deleted comment)


----------



## synthia

While you may find the presence of a large expat retirement community 'insufferable', for many people that is the ideal. As I have mentioned before, most people who retire overseas are not actually there to try and assimilate into the local culture, but to live a comfortable and affordable life in a good climate. To an extent, they want to be tourists with a home.


----------



## Hound Dog

[Synthia has a good point. I was responding to the original poster´s query about living in Guadalajara after which he was advised by some to pick "lakeside" as an alternative which it is in some ways but in no way provides a like urban experience. We moved to the lake in 2001 instead of Guadalajara and have long regretted that decision. I am simply pointing out my experience.

By the way, there is a substantial expat community in Guadalajara as well as at lakeside so if opportunities for associating with other expats is a new expat´s goal, Guadalajara also provides those opportunities but with the added advantage that it is a large and diverse city so that the expat community does not significantly modify the city´s character except to enrich the urban experience. The same cannot be said for the lakeside area centered in the Chapala municipality.

As for air pollution; both Guadalajara and Lake Chapala suffer from airborne impurities in spades compared to the splendid high-mountain purity of both air and light we enjoy in beautiful, colonial, non-industrial San Cristóbal de Las Casas at 7,000 feet which is the reason we live here part of the year but at Lake Chapala during the summer rainy season when pollutants are minimal. When I find the environment that is perfect in every aspect, I´ll pass on that information to the rest of you.


----------



## Intercasa

They both are good spots. I'm getting a bit bored here in Chapala as it is almost all old ex pats and working class Mexicans and I'm young and a working professional. Guadalajara offers alot and it depends where you live in the city, some areas seem to have worse air quality than others. There is alot to do in the city with places to go and activities.


----------



## sigler311

If I can put my two cents in...I am 26, been living in Guadalajara for 3 months. The air quality is horrible here, my allergies are going crazy everyday and I can taste the pollution if it isnt windy. as far as crime, I had my cellphone stolen out of my hands one day in centro, i have personally seen attempted purse snatching on two different occasions and someone tried to rape an acquintance of mine near Plaza Del Sol(but it was a bad neighborhood).

Upsides, the climate here cannot be beat(its technically winter and its 75 and beautiful). i have been to Chapala several times and think it is very beautiful and shares the weather with Guadalajara but not the petty crime, loud noise or heavy pollution. Its just 20 minutes drive to Zapopan also, so i would definetely say ccheck out Chapala. If i had to do it again I would have gone to Chapala


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome. Your two cents are always welcome as well. The good news is that the pollution in Guadalajara does improve with the spring breezes and even more with the cleansing summer rains.


----------



## HolyMole

*Where to move?*

Interesting discussion. Three years ago my wife and I decided to visit as many potential Mexican retirement spots as we could. We were already fairly familiar with Los Cabos, Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta, the Nayarit coast, Melaque, Colima and the Cancun/Playa del Carmen areas. So, we spent at least a day or two, often more, in Guadalajara, Chapala, Morelia, San Miguel de Allende, Oaxaca city, Puerto Escondido, Huatulco, San Cristobal de las Casas, Acapulco and Zihuatanejo.
Many of these areas would be wonderful places to live, although I must say we were least impressed with the Chapala area....and we even went back a second time to make sure our first impressions weren't skewed. Guadalajara's size and yellow/brown cloud of air pollution was something I think I would avoid. 
We love the ocean. On the other hand, we have never been in Mexico outside the late October - late April period, so rainy season on the coast might simply be 'way too hot and humid for comfort. Other than those concerns about summer heat/humidity, Zihuatanejo seems just about perfect to us, with Mazatlan a close second. 
If we do pull up stakes and move, lock, stock and barrel, to Mexico, (and that's the choice we face: we simply can't maintain a home in Canada AND in Mexico....it's one or the other) I think I might look at someplace like Uruapan.....
2 -3 hours drive from Ixtapa/Zihua's beautiful beaches, cooler in the summer than the coast, still fairly mild in winter, (unlike San Cristobal or Patzcuaro), large enough to have a small ****** population, and beyond the 60 km-from-the-coast designation, so we could purchase a place freehold, (or whatever it's called without a bank trust).
Now that I am retired, I just have to get up the nerve to "do it".


----------



## HombreEPGDL

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all of you for your input! I am very familiar with Guadalajara since I have been spending about 3 months out of the year there. I have an apartment in the Minerva area. I guess I was getting cold feet and having doubts due to the fact that right now I live on the border with Cd Juarez where there are about 6-10 murders daily. Every time I am in GDL I am amazed as to how safe I feel and hope that it never changes! After all of the input and thinking in a more positive manner, I have decided that life is an adventure and I will hopefully be living full time in GDL by June!!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Congratulations, HombreEPGDL, on your choice of Guadalajara. I hope you enjoy it as well as weekend excursions to Lake Chapala.
HolyMole, Uruapan, after all your research and travel, might just be the perfect compromise. We have visited Uruapan several times and love the area. Michoacan is an absolutely beautiful state. Buena suerte.


----------



## HolyMole

Thanks, RVGRINGO, for your best wishes. I note you are based in the Lake Chapala area. I didn't mean to "diss" Chapala. In fact, that is the very first place we drove to with the idea of scouting it out as our retirement destination. Thousands of full or part-time expat residents can't be wrong. It is a quick commute to Guadalajara (or to Colima, which we really enjoyed), the weather is perfect, the mountains beautiful, the lake....well....let's just say it's not the ocean. You either get a good feeling about a place or you don't, and it's often impossible to explain those feelings. 
Thanks for your work on this forum.


----------



## Hound Dog

HolyMole said:


> Interesting discussion. Three years ago my wife and I decided to visit as many potential Mexican retirement spots as we could. We were already fairly familiar with Los Cabos, Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta, the Nayarit coast, Melaque, Colima and the Cancun/Playa del Carmen areas. So, we spent at least a day or two, often more, in Guadalajara, Chapala, Morelia, San Miguel de Allende, Oaxaca city, Puerto Escondido, Huatulco, San Cristobal de las Casas, Acapulco and Zihuatanejo.
> Many of these areas would be wonderful places to live, although I must say we were least impressed with the Chapala area....and we even went back a second time to make sure our first impressions weren't skewed. Guadalajara's size and yellow/brown cloud of air pollution was something I think I would avoid.
> We love the ocean. On the other hand, we have never been in Mexico outside the late October - late April period, so rainy season on the coast might simply be 'way too hot and humid for comfort. Other than those concerns about summer heat/humidity, Zihuatanejo seems just about perfect to us, with Mazatlan a close second.
> If we do pull up stakes and move, lock, stock and barrel, to Mexico, (and that's the choice we face: we simply can't maintain a home in Canada AND in Mexico....it's one or the other) I think I might look at someplace like Uruapan.....
> 2 -3 hours drive from Ixtapa/Zihua's beautiful beaches, cooler in the summer than the coast, still fairly mild in winter, (unlike San Cristobal or Patzcuaro), large enough to have a small ****** population, and beyond the 60 km-from-the-coast designation, so we could purchase a place freehold, (or whatever it's called without a bank trust).
> Now that I am retired, I just have to get up the nerve to "do it".


If you are planning to move to Mexico, I suggest that you rent for a year and experience all the months before you settle in. 
Just because you had nice weather when you visited does not mean it is nice or awful all the time.
We chose San Cristobal in the winter. We do not mind cold mornings and nights and love the beautiful clear days but we do not live there in the summer as we do not like the cold rain that falls during the day.
A couple of years ago there was a large fire around Guadalajara and the month of May there was unbearable, a friend of mine who was visiting asked me to meet her in Puerto Vallarta and the weather there was wonderful. It usually is too humid for me on the coast if I had made up my mind on where to live from those days, I sure would be disappointed.
Having a house in San Cristobal de las Casas and one in the Chapala area, we go up and down quite a bit and as a result take trips in the States of Vera Cruz, Puebla, Oaxaca and Guerrero and the weater on those coasts in the summer and sometimes in the winter is something I would not care for but if you like heat and humidity you would love it.
The heat in Guadalajara is not that bad and different sections of towns have different polution levels you can also easily escape the heat by going to Tapalpa or Mazamitla, when you are on any of the coast you have to like heat and humidity and this include Zihuatanejo.


----------



## mminnes

*looking for adive....*

Hound Dog,

reading your post on where to live in Guadalajara makes me believe that you havce a good handle on things. I am moving down with my family in June and we are looking for ideas on where to live and find a school for the kids. As I type with two fingers _ and am very slow - I would like to give you a call to ask you a few questions if you don't mind. Let me know if that is possible and I will give you my email address so that we cn take this conversation of the public thread...

Thanks

MM


Hound Dog said:


> Forget the naysayers. Move to Guadalajara, not the Lake Chapala area. Furthermore, move into the city in one of the centrally located colonias where you have excellent public transportation and access to the city´s cultural and entertainment/restaurant scene. While Lake Chapala is only about a 45 minute drive from Guadalajara, it is light years away culturally. There is a very large American and Canadian retirement community on the north shore of the lake which is an insufferable imitation of everything some of us dread about retirement communities in the U.S. If you move to the lake you will someday regret in all likelihood if you have even a modicum of an adventurous spirit.
> 
> The pollution as a distraction in nicer parts of the city is greatly exaggerated unless you suffer from some sort of ongoing and severe respiratory distress. Try Colonias such as Providencia or Chapalita. All-in-all, a beautiful and vibrant city easily negotiated in your private vehicle with many splendid parks and good restaurants.
> 
> By the way, while you see that I list Chiapas as my home state, we also maintain a home in the Chapala municipality near the lake. We have maintained that home for some eight years now and are not strangers to "lakeside". I am not saying "lakeside" is a bad place, just that, if living in a large, diverse and exciting city is your goal, "lakeside" may bore you to tears and you will find that occasional forays into the big city from Lake Chapala for its many nightime attractions are more of an arduous undertaking than you may think at first.
> 
> As for urban violence, there are fewer cities on earth where I have felt more secure than Guadalajara and I have lived in many large urban areas the world over. Any drug related violence that might occur in the city s unlikely to effect you one way or the other. Concerning your allergy problems,that could be a problem almost anywhere in Mexico during certain times of the year. You´ll need to consult with your physician on such a personal matter.


----------



## gdlmx91221

sigler311 said:


> If I can put my two cents in...I am 26, been living in Guadalajara for 3 months. The air quality is horrible here, my allergies are going crazy everyday and I can taste the pollution if it isnt windy. as far as crime, I had my cellphone stolen out of my hands one day in centro, i have personally seen attempted purse snatching on two different occasions and someone tried to rape an acquintance of mine near Plaza Del Sol(but it was a bad neighborhood).
> 
> Upsides, the climate here cannot be beat(its technically winter and its 75 and beautiful). i have been to Chapala several times and think it is very beautiful and shares the weather with Guadalajara but not the petty crime, loud noise or heavy pollution. Its just 20 minutes drive to Zapopan also, so i would definetely say ccheck out Chapala. If i had to do it again I would have gone to Chapala


Hi Sigler311,

What made you move to Guadalajara? I am curious because I am also 26 years old. Have you found that it is easy to meet many people in our age range? Are you working in Guadalajara? I will be moving there in April. I am very interested in your perspective because we are the same age.

Thank you!


----------



## mminnes

That is great feedback. My wife is going on a reconnassiance mission to Chalapa in April. I wanted to her to check out Guadalajara but now think that she should give it a pass.

Sounds like from your post that you would recommend Zapopan either as it is too close to Guad.

MM



sigler311 said:


> If I can put my two cents in...I am 26, been living in Guadalajara for 3 months. The air quality is horrible here, my allergies are going crazy everyday and I can taste the pollution if it isnt windy. as far as crime, I had my cellphone stolen out of my hands one day in centro, i have personally seen attempted purse snatching on two different occasions and someone tried to rape an acquintance of mine near Plaza Del Sol(but it was a bad neighborhood).
> 
> Upsides, the climate here cannot be beat(its technically winter and its 75 and beautiful). i have been to Chapala several times and think it is very beautiful and shares the weather with Guadalajara but not the petty crime, loud noise or heavy pollution. Its just 20 minutes drive to Zapopan also, so i would definetely say ccheck out Chapala. If i had to do it again I would have gone to Chapala


----------



## sigler311

There is an exchange program here with my university in the USA, so i am doing a Masters in International Administration at the university here(UAG) and I will be here until next April.

As far as meeting people, it DEFINETELY takes time. People have their own groups and clicks and wont let you in. The first month or two I didnt have any friends but as long as your doing something, like teaching(where you will be friends with the teachers and maybe some of the students) it will be easy. People dont have a favorable impression of young americans here, but as long as you quickly disprove the stereotype, you will have no problems. 

I taught English because my friend has two schools, but I stopped that. She actually just called me yesterday to ask if i wanted some hours, but i just dont want to work right now. I havent tried to find a job outside of teaching but probably in May I will start the process.

My prospective: amazing city, amazing weather, beautiful people. The most difficult part for me has been finding "true" friends and not ones who want to be your friend to speak english or be friends with a ******. The culture shock hit me a little, and also it is more expensive then I initially thought, and if you want to just leave here and teach, your definetely going to be on a budget.



gdlmx91221 said:


> Hi Sigler311,
> 
> What made you move to Guadalajara? I am curious because I am also 26 years old. Have you found that it is easy to meet many people in our age range? Are you working in Guadalajara? I will be moving there in April. I am very interested in your perspective because we are the same age.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## sigler311

Hey MM, there are some GREAT areas in Zapopan I would recommend you check out. There is a beautiful park called Colomos, and the area around there is really nice. Also, there is an upscale area called Bugambilias which is nice as well. Dont rule out Zapopan, its beautiful, most of the areas are safe and a place you can raise kids. If your bringing your kids, I would recommend staying away from the actual city of Guadalajara or anything on the opposite side(Tonala, Tlaqepaque). But Zapopan itself is pretty top notch, albeit definetely more noisy and city like then chapala, but a wonderful place.(my home!!)

Good luck!


mminnes said:


> That is great feedback. My wife is going on a reconnassiance mission to Chalapa in April. I wanted to her to check out Guadalajara but now think that she should give it a pass.
> 
> Sounds like from your post that you would recommend Zapopan either as it is too close to Guad.
> 
> MM


----------



## gdlmx91221

sigler311 said:


> Hey MM, there are some GREAT areas in Zapopan I would recommend you check out. There is a beautiful park called Colomos, and the area around there is really nice. Also, there is an upscale area called Bugambilias which is nice as well. Dont rule out Zapopan, its beautiful, most of the areas are safe and a place you can raise kids. If your bringing your kids, I would recommend staying away from the actual city of Guadalajara or anything on the opposite side(Tonala, Tlaqepaque). But Zapopan itself is pretty top notch, albeit definetely more noisy and city like then chapala, but a wonderful place.(my home!!)
> 
> Good luck!


Is the cost of living in Zapopan more expensive than other areas in the metro area of Guadalajara?


----------



## gdlmx91221

sigler311 said:


> There is an exchange program here with my university in the USA, so i am doing a Masters in International Administration at the university here(UAG) and I will be here until next April.
> 
> As far as meeting people, it DEFINETELY takes time. People have their own groups and clicks and wont let you in. The first month or two I didnt have any friends but as long as your doing something, like teaching(where you will be friends with the teachers and maybe some of the students) it will be easy. People dont have a favorable impression of young americans here, but as long as you quickly disprove the stereotype, you will have no problems.
> 
> I taught English because my friend has two schools, but I stopped that. She actually just called me yesterday to ask if i wanted some hours, but i just dont want to work right now. I havent tried to find a job outside of teaching but probably in May I will start the process.
> 
> My prospective: amazing city, amazing weather, beautiful people. The most difficult part for me has been finding "true" friends and not ones who want to be your friend to speak english or be friends with a ******. The culture shock hit me a little, and also it is more expensive then I initially thought, and if you want to just leave here and teach, your definetely going to be on a budget.


How did you find housing in Guadalajara? How much do you spend per month for rent, utilities and food?

Thank you for all of your advice! I really appreciate it!


----------



## sigler311

Its a city like any other city in the world. Guadalajara/Zapopan have expensive areas and not so expensive areas(i am referring to rent). But going into a Walmart in Zapopan as compared to a Walmart in downtown Centro, your going to pay the same amount. Only difference would be rent.


gdlmx91221 said:


> Is the cost of living in Zapopan more expensive than other areas in the metro area of Guadalajara?


----------



## HombreEPGDL

*Gdl*

We live in the Zona Rosa area of GDL, between the Minerva and Chapultepec and love it! We have restaurants, cafes, bookstores and Chapultepec Ave, which is currently being remodeled so it will be more pedestrian friendly, within walking distance. You will find new high rise apartments next to colonial homes and older apartment buildings. Rents vary according to size and location of apartment. It is a very safe area as there is so much nightlife that police are always patroling. Transportation is readily available to any part of the city. My advice is to visit the different areas of GDL/Zapopan before deciding. Good Luck!


----------



## sigler311

Yes! Chapultepec is a great street! But its only like a 10 minute walk from downtown so I still see riff raff when i am there and it is definetely a more artsy/trendy scene(a lot of bars, clubs and coffee shops) i dont know if the best place for kids, but to each its own.

Cost of living, depends on where you want to live, anywhere from 100$ a month to 350$ a month for rent, I live close to Galerias in Zapopan, in a really cool apartment with two other roomates, and I pay $180 a month(includes all services including wireless). I found it on compartodepa.com.mx but if you stay in a hostal for a week and buy the daily newspaper there is around 40 rooms for rent in the clasificados. For weekly trips to the supermarket i budget $40 a week, but usually it comes in aroun 30$, but i eat REALLY simply, like steak and rice or chicken and rice.


----------



## gdlmx91221

sigler311 said:


> Yes! Chapultepec is a great street! But its only like a 10 minute walk from downtown so I still see riff raff when i am there and it is definetely a more artsy/trendy scene(a lot of bars, clubs and coffee shops) i dont know if the best place for kids, but to each its own.
> 
> Cost of living, depends on where you want to live, anywhere from 100$ a month to 350$ a month for rent, I live close to Galerias in Zapopan, in a really cool apartment with two other roomates, and I pay $180 a month(includes all services including wireless). I found it on compartodepa.com.mx but if you stay in a hostal for a week and buy the daily newspaper there is around 40 rooms for rent in the clasificados. For weekly trips to the supermarket i budget $40 a week, but usually it comes in aroun 30$, but i eat REALLY simply, like steak and rice or chicken and rice.


Wow! $180 a month seems like a great deal! Do you have your own bedroom and bathroom in your apartment? How did you find your roommates?


----------



## sigler311

Own bedroom, share a bathroom, I absolutely love the apartment and my roomates, i feel very fortunate. As how I found the apartment/roomates, read my previous post.


gdlmx91221 said:


> Wow! $180 a month seems like a great deal! Do you have your own bedroom and bathroom in your apartment? How did you find your roommates?


----------



## wigglepatrol

*Living in Guadalajara*

Well, after living in Guadalajara for nearly 2 years, I can say that I am happy to be gone. I was not retired, I was working in a bilingual elementary school. I was not fond of the horrific air/land/water pollution that we dealt with on a daily basis, nor was I impressed with the faltering infrastructure of roadways and public transportation. The subway was nice, but there are only 1 and a half lines; the buses are overcrowded, dangerous (drivers), and covered in filth and graffiti. Most foreigners I knew had a car or took taxis most places, which at night can add up fast. Traffic was also horrible. It took 45 mins at least to go on a one way trip, and god forbid you had to traverse across the whole city for any reason like going to the airport or work... Because of the traffic, the air quality in general was smoggy. There is garbage thrown about the city because, aside from the center squares, there are no garbage cans anywhere. People tend to leave garbage on the side of the road until the garbage man passes to get it. The water out of the tap, even though we never drank it, worried us even to use it for cooking. The water for the city comes from Lake Chapala, which is one of the most polluted lakes in the country. The most polluted rivers both join and flow out of the lake. It is said that there are high amounts of mercury and lead in the water. I had respiratory sickness at least 8 times in the 2 years I lived there. 

On a slightly lighter note, we were sad to leave the awesome friends we made. There are many great musicians in that city. There is an up-and-coming alternative electronic scene as well. Chapultapec is a cool area, and if I had my time there again, I would choose to move into that neighborhood. The food in general was awesome! I already miss the Tapatio specialties, but for such a huge city, I felt like there weren't THAT many cultural things going on. It feels like a small town that has outgrown its britches.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Hmm. That's not the Guadalajara we know, but I'm sure there are some areas like that and there can be air pollution problems in the winter months, due to inversion. Only 10% of the water comes from Lake Chapala, the rest comes from wells. The Rio Lerma feeds Lake Chapala, while the Santiago drains it when it is very high. Otherwise, there is no loss other than to evaporation and the lake is polluted to some extent but swimming in Chapala is cleaner than most California beaches, according to recent testing by an American hydrologist working in the area. The city continues to grow, probably too fast, as people are attracted to the quality of life that it offers. We live an hour away, but always enjoy visiting the city; traffic and all.


----------



## cynthrod

*So Holy Mole, Have you Moved?*

Because I too am considering a move, I'm curious if you've made a decison? Moved? You posted this message about a year ago.



HolyMole said:


> Interesting discussion. Three years ago my wife and I decided to visit as many potential Mexican retirement spots as we could. We were already fairly familiar with Los Cabos, Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta, the Nayarit coast, Melaque, Colima and the Cancun/Playa del Carmen areas. So, we spent at least a day or two, often more, in Guadalajara, Chapala, Morelia, San Miguel de Allende, Oaxaca city, Puerto Escondido, Huatulco, San Cristobal de las Casas, Acapulco and Zihuatanejo.
> Many of these areas would be wonderful places to live, although I must say we were least impressed with the Chapala area....and we even went back a second time to make sure our first impressions weren't skewed. Guadalajara's size and yellow/brown cloud of air pollution was something I think I would avoid.
> We love the ocean. On the other hand, we have never been in Mexico outside the late October - late April period, so rainy season on the coast might simply be 'way too hot and humid for comfort. Other than those concerns about summer heat/humidity, Zihuatanejo seems just about perfect to us, with Mazatlan a close second.
> If we do pull up stakes and move, lock, stock and barrel, to Mexico, (and that's the choice we face: we simply can't maintain a home in Canada AND in Mexico....it's one or the other) I think I might look at someplace like Uruapan.....
> 2 -3 hours drive from Ixtapa/Zihua's beautiful beaches, cooler in the summer than the coast, still fairly mild in winter, (unlike San Cristobal or Patzcuaro), large enough to have a small ****** population, and beyond the 60 km-from-the-coast designation, so we could purchase a place freehold, (or whatever it's called without a bank trust).
> Now that I am retired, I just have to get up the nerve to "do it".


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, Cynthrod.
I don't know if 'Holymole' ever made a move or not. However, with all the possible choices, they may still be exploring.


----------



## Intercasa

I think Guad is a great city, it is a large city and has large city issues. Your ability to adapt is the key. If you have no skills and no money nor can command a good wage then you'll be limited. If you can choose your hours and work that angle and earn well then you'll love it.


----------



## Hound Dog

cynthrod said:


> Because I too am considering a move, I'm curious if you've made a decison? Moved? You posted this message about a year ago.


Cynthrod:

I think perhaps RV ****** hit the nail on the head. Maybe HoleMole is still looking. HM has already covered more ground that most who have been here for years but the post you brought current is a year old and, if I am reading it correctly, HM´s search was even before that.

Keep in mind that whirlwind tours of a huge territory in any country covering areas greatly different climatologically and topographically are bound to result in the participant´s drawing a number of superficial conclusions such as, for instance, that Metroplitan Guadalajara is covered with an ominous brown cloud or that wintertime San Cristóbal de Las Casas is cold, based on limited experience. This is not a criticism of HoleMole, just a fact of life. 

What is your inquiry? Whether or not you should move to Guadalajara or one of the other myriad places mentioned by HM? Maybe you are inquiring as to where readers might recommend you settle down here. Clarify what you are looking for and maybe some of us can help.

Intercasa is right in my judgment that Gudalajara is a very good choice if you like big cities in the highlands - maybe your best big city choice in Mexico. Tell us what you have in mind.


----------



## Mexicotraveler

I'm considering Guadalajara also as I enjoy large cities.I've spent a lot of time in Shanghai (was an importer) which has major pollution problems,but my asthma didn't bother me at all until I returned home to Oregon.I'm retired,single woman,& guess I just need a nudge to make the move.Once I'm settled I'd be fine-it's just thinking about the car trip with two cats from Tucson to Guad.


----------



## fayskelley

sigler311 said:


> If I can put my two cents in...I am 26, been living in Guadalajara for 3 months. The air quality is horrible here, my allergies are going crazy everyday and I can taste the pollution if it isnt windy. as far as crime, I had my cellphone stolen out of my hands one day in centro, i have personally seen attempted purse snatching on two different occasions and someone tried to rape an acquintance of mine near Plaza Del Sol(but it was a bad neighborhood).
> 
> Upsides, the climate here cannot be beat (its technically winter and its 75 and beautiful). i have been to Chapala several times and think it is very beautiful and shares the weather with Guadalajara but not the petty crime, loud noise or heavy pollution. Its just 20 minutes drive to Zapopan also, so i would definetely say ccheck out Chapala. If i had to do it again I would have gone to Chapala



Thank you -- very helpful advice. I have both allergies and asthma and air quality is extremely important to me. Cheers !


----------



## cuylers5746

*Big City - I'll take Puebla over Guad.*

Why no one has mentioned Puebla, Puebla?

I'll take that big cosmopolitan city over Guadalajara and it's smog and pollution any day.
I always love going there to see relatives.

The air seems to get flushed out to the south there, and the sky's with the disturbed air coming east from the Volcano's is just heavenly. Maybe that's part of the reason they call it Puebla de Los Angeles?

Oh, and now with the new toll road, you're only 1 hour to the coast and Vera Cruz. It takes 2.5 hours to get to the coast from Guadalajara. Don't get me wrong Guadalajara was almost heaven 40 years ago, I remember it then.


----------



## wordlin

fayskelley said:


> Thank you -- very helpful advice. I have both allergies and asthma and air quality is extremely important to me. Cheers !


I was in Guadalajara for a few months and from my experience if anyone has asthma is to not stay there for more than a couple weeks due to four hospital visits and trust me the hospitals are not par to usa. Of course there are a few things to consider to reduce problems (or at least would have possibly reduced my problems)

1. Don't live next to the train tracks
2. Don't live by a road which there is a bus route
3. Don't live by or especially with smokers
4. Don't live downtown
5. Don't live next to people who burn their trash


OK have fun in Guadalajara and hope you don't get sick while there.


----------



## citlali

Puebla?? Have you been there when Popo is active? That is one of the last place I would move to if I had respiratory or allergy problems. Polution in Guadalajara is bad as well certain times of the year.If you like big cities move to DF it is supposedly less poluted than Guadalajara, I know hard to believe but they have cleaned up their act over the year and that is a great city.
Moving from Tucson with 2 cats is no big deal. We moved from San Francisco with 3 cats and 3 mastiffs and it was not a big problem. From Tucson you have a couple of nights in a hotel to get to Guadalajara, there is plenty of information on forum as to which hotel accept pets, so what is the problem?


----------



## lagoloo

Guadalajara pollution seems to get worse every year, so any respiratory problems would be aggravated. The Lake Chapala area can be very convenient to the big city attractions without the bad air, so consider driving a little to save yourself from some smog.


----------



## TundraGreen

wordlin said:


> I was in Guadalajara for a few months and from my experience if anyone has asthma is to not stay there for more than a couple weeks due to four hospital visits and trust me the hospitals are not par to usa. Of course there are a few things to consider to reduce problems (or at least would have possibly reduced my problems)
> 
> 1. Don't live next to the train tracks
> 2. Don't live by a road which there is a bus route
> 3. Don't live by or especially with smokers
> 4. Don't live downtown
> 5. Don't live next to people who burn their trash
> 
> 
> OK have fun in Guadalajara and hope you don't get sick while there.


Your bullets sound like good advice in general, especially #3. The air in Guadalajara is worse during the dry season. I leave a plastic table out in the patio sometimes. From Oct to June, it only takes an hour or so to acquire a layer of grit.

As far as hospitals go, I don't think your experience is typical. At least it is not consistent with the experiences I have heard about from friends.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


TundraGreen said:



As far as hospitals go cconcerning... I don't think your experience is typical. At least it is not consistent with the experiences I have heard about from friends.

Click to expand...

_I have had the good fortune to live in places as varied as Washington, D.C., San Francisco, Los Angeles and Paris among other places around the world and I consider the hospitals in Metropolitan Guadalajara and the quality of physicians there to be far superor to any other place I have ever lived. Top notch health care in every regard.


----------



## GARYJ65

My opinion; Guadalajara is a great city, lots of things to do and learn, lots of culture events.
crimewise, most of Mexico crime is lower than the US, assuming you come from the US, of course there is insecurity and crime, but again, not as much and not as bad.
Pollution, only your body can answer to that, what works for me, may not work for you


----------



## citlali

The top hospitals in Guadalajara are superior to anything we have encountered in the States in 30 years and the city is a great city. The air can be nasty but it all depends where you live and if you have respiratory problems. I do have problems with the air especially in April and May . If you do not have health problems it is a fun city.


----------

